

Show HN: my weekend project, PageBlox (pageblox.com)  - ctek
https://www.pageblox.com/

======
damncabbage
I remember seeing this before, and for curiosity's sake went for a look:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3546149> (Posted six months ago.)

Was this, umm, the same weekend?

------
sgdesign
This is neat, but I think these days if you're going to use a grid it might as
well be responsive. For example this is a good responsive grid generator:
<http://gridpak.com/>

Or you could always use Bootstrap.

------
guynamedloren
First thought: dragging doesn't resize boxes. broken.

Second thought: dragging doesn't move boxes. broken.

<http://jqueryui.com/demos/draggable/>

Other than that, very neat project. Hope you continue to build and develop
this further.

------
DeepDuh
Kinda neat, I don't see yet any added benefit over Bootstrap however - the
problem it solves in a visual way is not really a problem for a mildly
experience web developer and for the beginners it's not enough functionality
IMO. As a thought experiment it's cool, as a viable product it would need some
work.

~~~
ctek
Thanks for the feedback, PageBlox is not meant to be a tool for professional
or even novice web developers. It allows someone who has no experience with
html/css to create a functioning cross-browser compatible layout and build on
top of that with their own css, which is trivial to learn.

~~~
aarondf
I don't think someone that has "no experience with html/css" would care or
understand what a "functioning cross-browser compatible layout" is. Just my
opinion though, I've been wrong before!

~~~
tmh88j
How so? Everyone has to start somewhere. Not that learning HTML or CSS is
difficult, but it would've helped to speed things up when I first started.

------
ecesena
I'd reconsider using blueprint, AFAIK it's no longer maintained. I'd go for
bootstrap or foundation.

------
sajithdilshan
page doesn't load here.

------
mapleoin
UURRGH the soap-bar buttons are back from the 90s! Help!

